# Celebrity Kindle Lovers



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

We know Oprah loves her Kindle! As does Stephen King. Bush and Cheney own one. Add Judd Apatow to the list, (here's the link: http://www.businessinsider.com/judd-apatow-kindle-enthusiast-2009-3.

Are there any other celebrity Kindle lovers out there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Doesn't Martha Stewart have one?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cameron Diaz has one.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like Jennifer Aniston has one: http://www.blogkindle.com/tag/celebrity-kindle-owners/

Do you think Angelina owns one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Looks like Jennifer Aniston has one: http://www.blogkindle.com/tag/celebrity-kindle-owners/
> 
> Do you think Angelina owns one?


Do you think she reads?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Looks like Jennifer Aniston has one: http://www.blogkindle.com/tag/celebrity-kindle-owners/
> 
> Do you think Angelina owns one?


Yes, she stole Jennifer's.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, she stole Jennifer's.


Bwhahaha.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

See, Jen replaced the original Kindle long ago and wonders why people still want to talk about it. Occasionally, she humors them and discusses it -- and then they talk about how she can't move on.

Of (barely any) note, one of the first things I read on Trixie was Benjamin Button.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Karl Lagerfeld, fashion designer, has a Kindle. I posted a thread about that awhile ago.

L


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Kind of surprised at the adoption zings on this thread. As an adoptive parent I find the comments in pretty poor taste.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> Kind of surprised at the adoption zings on this thread. As an adoptive parent I find the comments in pretty poor taste.


Thanks for your comment. I modified one message and removed a few others.

Folks, let's keep this to the topic of celebrity Kindle owners, okay? Thanks.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Do you think she reads?





Vampyre said:


> Do you think she reads?


That's funny....LOL


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm glad Stephen King does, that's very cool. He's by far one of my favorite authors, and perhaps him owning one will spur more people to pick one up.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> Kind of surprised at the adoption zings on this thread. As an adoptive parent I find the comments in pretty poor taste.


I have to agree with this. I too saw a comment about adoption in another thread and thought "whoa", but I didnt' say anything b/c I didn't want to create waves. I am also an adoptive parent to 2 wonderful girls from China and these comments are hurtful.
Ruby


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I read somewear that Matthew Broderick has a Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ellen and Portia have Kindles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I have to agree with this. I too saw a comment about adoption in another thread and thought "whoa", but I didnt' say anything b/c I didn't want to create waves. I am also an adoptive parent to 2 wonderful girls from China and these comments are hurtful.
> Ruby


If there are hurtful comments, please bring them to a mod's attention. Send a PM or hit the "report this post" button. We do try to scan things but we are human and miss stuff so if you let us know there is an issue, we appreciate it. Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Back on topic... here's a picture of Cameron Diaz with her Kindle Klassic:










(Someone should enlighten her on DecalGirl Skins & Oberon and M-Edge Covers.)

Look's like John Mayor's going to buy one: http://www.geeksugar.com/2859316.

And according to a comment he made to Allure Magazine, Matthew Broderick owns one too:



> when asked to describe his flirting style in this month's Allure: "I use self-deprecating humor. Then I bring out my Amazon Kindle and show them how it works."


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Whoopi Goldberger has one. She has talked about it on The View.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Back on topic... here's a picture of Cameron Diaz with her Kindle Klassic:


Gotta say, Sparky, I always thought Cameron was hot, but you're doin' her no favors posting her pic. next to your's.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, she stole Jennifer's.


I think time will prove she won't keep it. 

Toni Morrison has one, she wrote a review for it on Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Gotta say, Sparky, I always thought Cameron was hot, but you're doin' her no favors posting her pic. next to your's.


Word.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Most of these have been mentioned, but here's a small list: http://coolspotters.com/electronics/amazon-kindle


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess John Mayer has to buy his own Kindle since he broke up with Jennifer Anniston (AGAIN)!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

We don't need to bring the celebrity obsession here too!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> We know Oprah loves her Kindle! As does Stephen King. Bush and Cheney own one. Add Judd Apatow to the list, (here's the link: http://www.businessinsider.com/judd-apatow-kindle-enthusiast-2009-3.


Donning Pop Culture Dunce Hat...okay, I'll bite. WHO IS Juddd Apatow?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Do you think she reads?


Doesn't she have 6 kids? I don't think she'll be reading for a while


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

from http://coolspotters.com/electronics/amazon-kindle

There are a lot. Looks like they try to get pics with them holding one.

Tiki Barber, Whoopi, Warren Buffet, Cameron Diaz, etc.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> from http://coolspotters.com/electronics/amazon-kindle
> 
> There are a lot. Looks like they try to get pics with them holding one.
> 
> Tiki Barber, Whoopi, Warren Buffet, Cameron Diaz, etc.


*points up*


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

idolguy said:


> Donning Pop Culture Dunce Hat...okay, I'll bite. WHO IS Juddd Apatow?


Judd Apatow (born December 6, 1967) is an Emmy Award winning film producer, director, and screenwriter. He is best known for producing a distinct series of critically and commercially successful comedy films, including Anchorman (2004), The 40-Year-Old Virgin (2005), Talladega Nights (2006), Knocked Up, Superbad, Walk Hard, (all 2007), Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Step Brothers and Pineapple Express (all 200. He is the founder of Apatow Productions, a film production company that also developed the critically acclaimed cult television series Freaks and Geeks and Undeclared.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kindle Convert said:


> Judd Apatow (born December 6, 1967) is an Emmy Award winning film producer, director, and screenwriter. He is best known for producing a distinct series of critically and commercially successful comedy films, including Anchorman (2004), The 40-Year-Old Virgin (2005), Talladega Nights (2006), Knocked Up, Superbad, Walk Hard, (all 2007), Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Step Brothers and Pineapple Express (all 200. He is the founder of Apatow Productions, a film production company that also developed the critically acclaimed cult television series Freaks and Geeks and Undeclared.


Wikipedia, is that you?


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Doesn't she have 6 kids? I don't think she'll be reading for a while


I have six kids, I read a lot ~shrug~


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie, thanks for your comment.  I really try to let things go and I'm sure the person who wrote that didn't mean any ill will.  But when you're in the adoption world, all the little "digs" can add up and make you a little nuts at times.
Ruby


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> Judd Apatow (born December 6, 1967) is an Emmy Award winning film producer, director, and screenwriter. He is best known for producing a distinct series of critically and commercially successful comedy films, including Anchorman (2004), The 40-Year-Old Virgin (2005), Talladega Nights (2006), Knocked Up, Superbad, Walk Hard, (all 2007), Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Step Brothers and Pineapple Express (all 200. He is the founder of Apatow Productions, a film production company that also developed the critically acclaimed cult television series Freaks and Geeks and Undeclared.


Freaks and Geeks was one of the best shows ever made - it was awesome and under appreciated.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> I have six kids, I read a lot ~shrug~


You're a much better woman than me! My one wore me out. I didn't start back reading till she was in Jr. High


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Freaks and Geeks was one of the best shows ever made - it was awesome and under appreciated.


Yeah...that's why I went the Wiki route!! Didn't want to leave anything out! I loved Freaks and Geeks...they were "my people"!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Britt said:


> Most of these have been mentioned, but here's a small list: http://coolspotters.com/electronics/amazon-kindle


 Cool, .... sort of.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Freaks and Geeks was one of the best shows ever made - it was awesome and under appreciated.


I LOVED that show. Was so sad that it didn't last long.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that it says a lot that Judd Apatow still works with the people from the Freaks and Geeks days. The break-up scene in Forgetting Sarah Marshall was based on Linda Cardellini breaking up with Jason Segal for being too fat. I'm thinking there won't be any projects with Cardellini since this story is pretty well known and you know -- Bros before Hos.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I LOVED that show. Was so sad that it didn't last long.


There are so many shows with similar names, its hard to keep track of them. I thought that Beaties and the Geeks was kind of stupid, personally.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

So what's everyone's favourite "guilty pleasure" trashy show?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin, I think there might be a thread on that topic in Not Quite Kindle. . .if there isn't. . .feel free to start one!

Ann


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

So, the question is...  How many of the celebs upgraded to K2?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Teach142 said:


> So, the question is... How many of the celebs upgraded to K2?


 They can easily afford it!


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard that Brent Spiner has one, and Stephen Fry and Demi Moore both raved about theirs on Twitter a couple of weeks ago. I actually blogged on it here http://tinyurl.com/c2d3yf.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Doesn't Julia Roberts have one too?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Freaks and Geeks was one of the best shows ever made - it was awesome and under appreciated.


It is my favorite show *ever*! I cried during the last show, just because I knew there would be no more.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Doesn't Julia Roberts have one too?


think i read somewhere that she did


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking we should take up a donation and send one to Hugh.  It's only fair since we talk about him all the time.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm thinking we should take up a donation and send one to Hugh. It's only fair since we talk about him all the time.
> deb


I know. And I think he likes to read, too.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

speters said:


> I heard that Brent Spiner has one,


Of COURSE Commander Data must have a Kindle. . . .this is just so right! 

Ann


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimmy Fallon has one, I heard him talking about it recently on his late night show. He has mentioned it a few times. He must love it because he brings it up to several guests.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I read a while back about Debra Messing. She was either getting one or had one.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Doesn't she have 6 kids? I don't think she'll be reading for a while


That was my thought! I only have two and find it hard enough to find time to read! Of course, I don't have any nannies, either ...


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have 9 kids, 7 still at home and read a huge amount of books. Someone has to model reading for them!

Felicia Day has a Kindle. She was Penny in Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog, was in an ep of Dollhouse (which never aired, will be released with the DVDs), guest on House, various commercials etc


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

Kindle spotted ... and yes... a little bored at work...

http://gizmodo.com/5263355/surprise-hayden-panettiere-knows-how-to-read


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

According to the "Kindle in the Hands of a Hero" thread Hayden Someone (the blonde girl from Heroes who also played the crazy haired babysitter in Malcolm in the Middle) has a Kindle.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I have 9 kids, 7 still at home and read a huge amount of books. Someone has to model reading for them!


You are my hero!

Most days, the only reading I get to do before 9 p.m. involves very hungry caterpillars and bears named Corduroy ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Corduroy.


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I read in people that Rosario Dawson has a Kindle.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

What I want to know is that Oprah, Whoopie, Cameron, and all the other early adopters...  Did they upgrade to Kindle 2?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Martha Stewart. She did a segment on it with Jeff Bezos months before Oprah did hers.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

- Jimmy Fallon took his K2 on the Howard Stern Show and had it auto-read Artie Lange's book "Too Fat to Fish" for a bit.

- Photos of Cameron Diaz sunbathing with a K2 surfaced last week, so I guess that makes her the first official double-adopter besides Stephen King, who mentioned he got an early K2 for writing "Ur."

- I think lesser celebrity (but extremely funny guy) Rob Corddry from the "Daily Show" has one; he tweeted about it not long ago.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nobel winner, NY Times columnist Paul Krugman has one.

http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-krugmans-kindle-keeps-crashing-2009-5


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

speters said:


> - Jimmy Fallon took his K2 on the Howard Stern Show and had it auto-read Artie Lange's book "Too Fat to Fish" for a bit.
> 
> - Photos of Cameron Diaz sunbathing with a K2 surfaced last week, so I guess that makes her the first official double-adopter besides Stephen King, who mentioned he got an early K2 for writing "Ur."
> 
> - I think lesser celebrity (but extremely funny guy) Rob Corddry from the "Daily Show" has one; he tweeted about it not long ago.


Rob has to talk to Jon Stewart about the Kindle. Jon did not seem all that impressed when Jeff was on his show.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Rob has to talk to Jon Stewart about the Kindle. Jon did not seem all that impressed when Jeff was on his show.


Why did he not seem impressed? I missed the show, did he not like the ebook concept at all or just the amazon version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon's shtick is to not seem that impressed. . . . his goal was to make Jeff laugh.  He has a goofy laugh, after all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

He didn't get the ebook concept. He falls into the feel of the book, smell of the book group. And Jeff did nothing to sell the Kindle. It was an awful interview on Jeff's part.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jon's shtick is to not seem that impressed. . . . his goal was to make Jeff laugh. He has a goofy laugh, after all.


While Jon is a bit goofy, he can be serious. You can tell when he is interviewing someone about a book he finds interesting and when it is a book he doesn't care about. You could see he didn't get the Kindle.Jeff did not demonstrate the Kindle or let Jon fiddle with it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> He didn't get the ebook concept. He falls into the feel of the book, smell of the book group. And Jeff did nothing to sell the Kindle. It was an awful interview on Jeff's part.


Seems like a wasted opportunity for Jeff Bezos and amazon


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

Speaking of Jon Stewart, there was also that odd mention of the Kindle by Stephen Colbert on his show in February. I wonder if he got one?

http://gizmodo.com/5161431/


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Martha Stewart. She did a segment on it with Jeff Bezos months before Oprah did hers.


She had a tweet a week or so ago that mentioned her Kindle as well.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Watching TMZ last night, and they had a clip with one of the actors from Twilight walking with a Kindle 2 while reading and using the headphones.  (No mention of the Kindle in the segment, just something I noticed.)

- Walter.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle just got a plug on NASCAR RaceDay.  Brian Vickers, NASCAR Sprint Cup series driver of the #83 Red Bull Toyota owns a Kindle.  Wendy Vitrine, reporter of RaceDay, asked Brian and about it, and asked him what books he was currently reading.  He talked about the K for a minute, and then said he has finished reading Tipping Point, and is currently reading Outliers.  
This is my first time hearing about a K on a show.  Exciting.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if the fall TV lineup will include a kindle siting or 2 incorporated in any of the shows.  Product placement in shows seems to be more and more popular.  I'm trying to think of a character that I could see reading on a kindle...can't think of any but I'm sure someone here will come up with something.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember a few months ago it was reported that there was one in the show Trust Me.  And I vaguely remember mentions of the K being in other shows as well.
You're right, product placement goes a long way.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Seems like a wasted opportunity for Jeff Bezos and amazon


A smart publicist, would have sent Jon Stewart a K2 at least a week or 2 before the interview so he could really try it out. Even if he did not become a fan, at least it would have been a more informative interview.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Octochick said:


> A smart publicist, would have sent Jon Stewart a K2 at least a week or 2 before the interview so he could really try it out. Even if he did not become a fan, at least it would have been a more informative interview.


Yes I agree, I can't imagine why they would have let the oppurtunity fall short.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> It will be interesting to see if the fall TV lineup will include a kindle siting or 2 incorporated in any of the shows. Product placement in shows seems to be more and more popular. I'm trying to think of a character that I could see reading on a kindle...can't think of any but I'm sure someone here will come up with something.


The guys on Big Bang Theory?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh...perfect!! perfect!!  I love Big Bang Theory.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It would totally be appropriate for a Kindle to show up on Bones. . . .after all, in the show she's a best selling novelist!  And Kathy Reichs' books are Kindlized. . . .


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Meemo said:


> The guys on Big Bang Theory?


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I never saw the Big Bang Theory...I need to TiVo that...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have the link to the video of the Oprah Show? When she was talking about the Kindle?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cowgirl, so very very funny.  Great humor that is not insulting or stupid.  I have loved it since the first episode....and I don't watch situation comedy
deb


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> Cowgirl, so very very funny. Great humor that is not insulting or stupid. I have loved it since the first episode....and I don't watch situation comedy
> deb


What night and network is it on?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

monday night...cbs i believe


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Does anyone have the link to the video of the Oprah Show? When she was talking about the Kindle?


I don't see a video here, but take a look. I think they do have a link to a video of Jeff Bezos demonstrating the kindle on the show. This is on the Oprah website:

http://www.oprah.com/slideshow/oprahshow/20081024_tows_kindle

Marti


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

How about House? I could see it being used by several people on house, but probably Wilson.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann, you're so right about "Bones."  It would be the perfect place for Kindles to be shown. (I love the show!)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> monday night...cbs i believe


Monday nights at 8 p.m. on CBS. One of only two shows I will not miss on t.v.

First season is out on DVD, and I think it's under $20, well worth picking up!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I think Wil Weaton might own a Kindle. He tweeted about making his book available for the K...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

"Bones" would be a great choice.  I thought about "House" too, but then was afraid House would be negative about it!  Don't be talking smack about my Kindle!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My favorite shows are "Bones," "NCIS," and "Grey's Anatomy." I could see the Kindle making its way onto any of those shows, as each seems to have at least one main character who would be a natural Kindle user.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah. . . .on NCIS, McGee has a novel or two as well. . . . . .and he's a total Geek, of course. . .


----------



## alexmarie (Jun 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> I remember a few months ago it was reported that there was one in the show Trust Me.


I don't remember the Kindle reference, but I do remember the daughter talking about downloading books to her iPod.

There was a Kindle in an episode of the shortlived Megan Mullally show "In The Motherhood".

I also saw one this weekend on a commercial. It was a weird thing too, because I could have sworn it was a Target commercial but the person was reading on a Kindle.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

drenee said:


> Oh my gosh...perfect!! perfect!! I love Big Bang Theory.
> deb


This show is ruined by horrible background laughs and incessant dorkism. Nice concept, very smart, but after a few episodes its gets unwatchable and very annoying.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> This show is ruined by horrible background laughs and incessant dorkism. Nice concept, very smart, but after a few episodes its gets unwatchable and very annoying.


I still love the show


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, yeah. . . .on NCIS, McGee has a novel or two as well. . . . . .and he's a total Geek, of course. . .


What she said!! I love McGee.
deb


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

i think its great to see celebs supporting such a great product!







the kindle has gotten the kids in my family excited about reading! and its all because the celebs making it look cool!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_psst. . . . .poo. . . . if you want to put emoticons in your post, there's a menu of them on the 'post response' page. If you're using the quick reply at the bottom, click preview and you'll see it._


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Add Neil Patrick Harris to the list....http://www.oprah.com/oprahsbookclub/Neil-Patrick-Harris-and-the-Books-He-Loves/2

I'm guessing if I poked around more on that area of the site I'd find more...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Rob Thomas has one!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Rob Thomas has one!


would never have guessed


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Whoopi Goldberg talked more about her Kindle on a July episode of _The View_. (I wrote a long blog post last night where I tracked down all the original news reports on celebrities and their Kindles.)

http://bit.ly/bHXJ8C

She said "here's the thing. Giant books -- think about it... I used to carry 30 books when I traveled... 30 books, yeah, 'cause I read. I go on these long trips... So I -- I eat books. I love them... you can carry your library with you if you go somewhere. And so I think people want to be able to do that!"

I know this is an old topic, but I wanted to thank everybody who posted. The discussion went on for over a year, and it's now Google's #1 match for "Celebrity Kindle Lovers"!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

cheerio said:


> would never have guessed


Why do you say that?


----------



## Elenadc (Oct 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd add to the Big Bang Theory part of the discussion.  For a few episodes (in late season three, I think) there is a K2 sitting on a cabinet in the background. No mention of it, but it definitely fits right in in that apartment.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Rick Castle was reading one on last Monday nite show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Rick Castle was reading one on last Monday nite show.


I didn't notice a Kindle but did see him with what looked like an iPad.

He's been shown with a Kindle in earlier seasons.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't notice a Kindle but did see him with what looked like an iPad.
> 
> He's been shown with a Kindle in earlier seasons.


I didn't see it, either. Will have to force myself to watch it again to look for Castle with a Kindle ( probably reading the new Richard Castle book). .


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Actress Rooney Mara was seen with a Kindle DX while shooting THE GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO.










Her look for the film doesn't really do her justice. She's a gorgeous young woman. And a reader, it seems.

I think I'm in love...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that's a DX. . . . just seems too thick. . . but it _has_ been a while since I've had one so I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think that's a DX. . . . just seems too thick. . . but it _has_ been a while since I've had one so I could be mis-remembering.


It looks just like my graphite DX.

_Don't ruin my dreams!!_


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It looks just like my graphite DX.
> 
> _Don't ruin my dreams!!_


LOL I have to agree with Ann, it does look a little too thick to be a KDX. I don't think it's an iPad, it doesn't look curved enough along the bottom. I'm not familiar with any other tablets though. Whatever it is, I'm not sure she's wise to be carrying the way she is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I has a similar form factor to my XOOM. . . but the XOOM doesn't have what appears to be some sort of port there on the end that you can see in the picture.  

Or it could be something mocked up for the film. . . the character is a computer hacker, after all. . . . .


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Knowing that the character's preferred computer brand is Apple, and looking at the photo, I think it might be an iPad 1 with a black snap case on it.


----------

